# Monklands Infertility Unit in Herald - Faulty scanning equipment



## Beldon (Feb 6, 2013)

This is a story from the Glasgow Herald; Faulty scanning equipment failed to show woman was pregnant.

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/health/faulty-scanning-equipment-failed-to-show-woman-was-pregnant.21157078


----------

